# Blood work comparison



## Kaykay (Nov 24, 2012)

I have 3 years of Lab Bloodwork here. I do recall mentioning to my PCP that I wanted to have a "breakdown" of the Thyroid levels and not just the TSH...and I mentioned to him the story of my Mother only receiving the TSH levels for years...always normal of course...and then one day....she got the news her Thyroid wasn't working at all.

So...I still don't know if my Dr. did the right breakdown of Labs, pertaining to the Thyroid. I need to go back and see him...or maybe not...sometimes Specialists want a "Referral" tho. I remember going about 3 wks ago to see if I could squeeze in an appt at a Rheumatologist...and they said the Dr. requests a referral from a PCP, I mentioned...My Insurance doesn't require a referral...is it still necessary. Yep. and not only that...it was going to take 3 months before they would have an opening for a "New Patient" visit. *sigh*

I wanted to inquire....is anyone familiar with: RA Factor? Mine came out being a level of 15.

Let me get these labs ready....


----------



## Kaykay (Nov 24, 2012)

2012/10/19 B-12, serum 641.0 pg/mL 247.0-911.0 
2012/10/19 folate, serum 10.8 ng/mL 3.2-20.0 
2012/10/19 thyroid stimulating hormone, serum 1.07 u[iU]/mL 0.35-4.94

2012/04/26 thyroid stimulating hormone, serum 1.74 u[iU]/mL 0.35-4.94 
2012/04/26 thyroxine, serum, free 1.2 ng/dL 0.7-1.5 
2012/04/27 triiodothyronine, free, serum 2.9 pg/mL 1.7-3.7

2012/04/27 vitamin D 25-hydroxy, serum 28 ng/mL 25-80

1

2012/01/05 thyroid stimulating hormone, serum 1.00 u[iU]/mL 0.35-4.94

7/16/2010 - T4 (Thyroxine) Total 5.4 ug/dL 4.9-11.7
TSH 1.20 uIU/mL 0.35-4.94
T3 Uptake 30.7% 22.0-35.0
T3, Total 99 ng/dL 60-181
Thyroid Peroxidase Ab <10 U/mL <=34
SED RATE 12 mm/hr 0-20
T4, FREE 1.0 ng/dL 0.7-1.5
T3, FREE 2.6 pg/mL 1.7-3.7
------------

4/2012 - CA-125 ...... 33.1


----------



## Kaykay (Nov 24, 2012)

I shouldn't have put that much on there. I'm glad all 3 years didn't fit.

*Let me know if I need to edit this again to just reflect what only relates to the Thyroid.
I'm sorry...Moderators.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Kaykay,

If you wouldn't mind pulling just the thyroid that would be helpful.

Your eyes and fingers must be tired.

What med's are you taking and how are you feeling?


----------



## Kaykay (Nov 24, 2012)

Thanks, Lovlkn.

I actually did a copy and paste from the online Medical Records of my Dr.'s Office. 
So it wasn't too bad. 

Thanks for getting me to revise that, it was pretty long.

In addition to the Electronic Medical Records, I found some older (7/2010) Thyroid labs, so I added that to the list.

In probably 2001, I had an Endocrinologist place me on Synthroid (a lower dose) diagnosing me with the Hashi word and Graves. He said it wasn't "bad" but felt like I should be on them. So, in about 2003...we had moved out of State....12 hrs from "home." So...upon getting a new Family Dr....he took me off the Synthroid, saying my TSH level was within the "normal" range.

I was diagnosed with Attention Deficit Disorder (Inattentive) in July of 2011. I was placed on Aderrall. I'm also on Xanax .05 at bedtime and as needed for General Anxiety Disorder.

I can say, I have a lot of fatigue and stiffness, muscle aches and headaches. 
I do have my bouts of lots of energy, some of those times, it's hard to make me quit and sit down.

What I'm wondering is: if the medication, I was prescribed to help me focus and concentrate (Aderrall) isn't what's making me have symptoms of Hyperthyroidism. 
With that being said, just looking at some of these medical documents: When I started taking the Rx, in July 2011, I weighed 186 lbs. In October 2012 the medical documents show 156. I weighed this morning at 153.

The symptoms that really bother me right now is the:
Heart palpitations (the minute before falling asleep at night.)
The choking/lump in my throat, in the front of my neck, feeling.
Intolerance to cold
Numbness and tingling in hands
Dry skin
Insomnia
Fatigue
Muscle Aches/pains
Joint pops
Stiffness

I do have to say, upon my surgery in July, they had me on too much Estrogen with the BHRT cream, so they just lowered it some. I know hormones are a big factor too.

Any thoughts/remarks from anyone on the labwork are appreciated. 
I have a few tips and some links to look into from Andros, I'm going to be researching tonight.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Ferritin - check you labs to see if they ever ran a ferritin.

If you are Ferritin deficient it can cause muscle pains and fatigue.

Also have your Vit D checked out. 3/4 range is about where you want to be for both.


----------



## Kaykay (Nov 24, 2012)

Lovlkn,

Good Morning. 

Ferritin was mentioned previously, is that the same thing as Iron?
I do have a D and Iron Level. Let me see if I can find it...


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Kaykay said:


> What I'm wondering is: if the medication, I was prescribed to help me focus and concentrate (Aderrall) isn't what's making me have symptoms of Hyperthyroidism.


It seems more likely to me that thyroid issues could have shown themselves as ADD-like symptoms and general anxiety. I'm curious to hear your thoughts on that.

Which labs led to starting you on Synthroid? The ones from 2010?


----------



## Kaykay (Nov 24, 2012)

This was taken in April 2012:

2012/04/27 vitamin D 25-hydroxy, serum 28 ng/mL 25-80**

This was 10/12:

2012/10/19 folate, serum 10.8 ng/mL 3.2-20.0*


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Kaykay said:


> Lovlkn,
> 
> Good Morning.
> 
> ...


My bad - you did post the D


> 2012/04/27 vitamin D 25-hydroxy, serum 28 ng/mL 25-80


You should supplement - ask your doctor - I went on prescribed D supplements - then went off and my D fell so I now take 5K IU 6 days a week which keeps me in top to 3/4 range. It makes a HUGH difference in my energy levels. When you do begin to supplement be sure to re-check in 6 weeks or so. You can buy Vit D OTC so if your doctor will not supplement you could do so yourself - it's very important though to re-test after awhile to see where you are at.

Ferritin is Ferritin - the other iron labs and blood count labs never revealed my ferritin deficiency so unless you had a test that specifically says Ferritin I doubt you had it. That also was the cause of my muscle aches, fatigue and restless leg, all which have resolved.


----------



## Kaykay (Nov 24, 2012)

Octavia said:


> It seems more likely to me that thyroid issues could have shown themselves as ADD-like symptoms and general anxiety. I'm curious to hear your thoughts on that.
> 
> Which labs led to starting you on Synthroid? The ones from 2010?


I'm sorry, Octavia...I didn't see this post from you. I check my e-mail and the boards from my phone...so I must have just been in a hurry...sorry bout that.

I agree that ADD and Hypo have similiar symptoms. But I do recall having in-attentive and comprehension issues when I was a child, in school. It's always a possibility that, as a child you can have thyroid disorder's too (from what i've read)...good question!

What I am curious about is....I believe a Dr./Specialist needs to do an assessment and "prioritize" on reviewing/treating the Thyroid and then...we can assess anything that falls after that.

The Dr. originally placed me on a higher dosage of the ADD medication...I was a disaster...and had to start breaking the pill in half....I don't see how anyone can go on that much of a stimulant.

As for the Ferritin, I don't see anywhere in my paperwork where I've ever been tested for that....and it won't show up as a deficit in any other category? I'm going to inquire, on this, in addition to the testing Andros has mentioned.

Thanks. :hugs:


----------



## Kaykay (Nov 24, 2012)

@ Lovlkn - Thanks for the head's up on the "D" I actually have some of that in my medicine drawer. It's either that one or the Calcium that give me a crash...I get sooo sleepy after taking it. I bought them both recently, I guess within the last 2 months, because I knew w/the BHRT...it puts you at risk for Osteoporosis....(plus...I don't like white milk, lol. I do keep Nestle Quik Choc Syrup in my house tho. hehe.) 
Diabetes runs in my family pretty heavy...so I always watch my sweets and carbs because it causes an immediate crash for me...so that's why I had stopped taking the D and the Calcium (after maybe 2 doses, lol) .

Octavia - I failed to answer your question on the Synthroid and the 2010 labwork.

It was actually back in and around 2000 that I had seen an Endocrinologist and he performed the lab work and said I had a Goiter and I think Hashi and/or Graves too...heck, it was so long ago..I don't remember what all he said. But he did place me on Synthroid. I only took it for a year or two before a Family Dr. (not an Endocrinologist) took me off of it because of the "normal" TSH levels.

The symptoms in 2000 was also fatigue...I'm sure there were other symptoms...but my memory is horrible.


----------



## minli (Aug 2, 2011)

Your RA factor is very slightly above normal. I would be willing to bet money the RA factor is testing mildly high due to Hashi. Other auto-immune problems can cause an abnormally high RA factor result.

Typically if it was rheumatoid arthritis the RA factor would be quite higher, however, just like anything AI there is a considerable group of people who have RA and never have an abnormal RA factor or don't fall into expected ranges.

If you've noticed joint/muscle/bone pain that is on both sides at the same time, with inflammation, you may want to get the opinion of a Rheumatologist.

Another thing you can have done is an ANA (antinuclear antibody test) ran to check for a variety of other Auto-Immune diseases that seem to like to join the thyroid party, quite a few of them can mimic RA and also can cause an abnormally high RA factor.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Kaykay said:


> @ Lovlkn - Thanks for the head's up on the "D" I actually have some of that in my medicine drawer. It's either that one or the Calcium that give me a crash...I get sooo sleepy after taking it. I bought them both recently, I guess within the last 2 months, because I knew w/the BHRT...it puts you at risk for Osteoporosis....(plus...I don't like white milk, lol. I do keep Nestle Quik Choc Syrup in my house tho. hehe.)
> Diabetes runs in my family pretty heavy...so I always watch my sweets and carbs because it causes an immediate crash for me...so that's why I had stopped taking the D and the Calcium (after maybe 2 doses, lol) .


You may want to get some individual D pills. Check with your doctor but I say 3K IU daily for a few weeks and re-test to see where you are at. I take 5K IU 6 days a week.


----------



## Kaykay (Nov 24, 2012)

@ Minli - Thank you for addressing the RA Factor, I have been curious about that. My Mom also has Fibro and Chronic Fatigue. I've gotten so many different symptoms, sometimes I wonder if filing for Disability isn't the answer...especially with me needing to see so many Specialists. It's all so overwhelming and I don't know where to start.
I bruise easy, VERY easy. I can barely bump into something and it will start burning, I know at that point...it's going to bruise. The sugar crashes, joint and muscle pain, thyroid needing checked by a Specialist, the fatigue, headaches, the pins and needles/numbness and tingling in the hands and feet, heart palps, the medicine issues and getting it regulated...still....even after a year. Ahhh, it's just frustrating, ya know?

@ lovlkn - I thought about you...and took a D today...I already forgot what the IU is...if I'm not mistaken...I thought it was a 5K...but don't quote me on it. I just know they were little gel filled, baby pea sized pills. ;-)

Thank you all for the advice and suggestions. I appreciate you.


----------



## Kaykay (Nov 24, 2012)

Minli, I failed to mention...the RA Factor was confusing to me because, I coulda' swore I read somewhere that the norm of people don't have any RA Factor, unless there is a chance on having RA, BUT it also mentioned what you just stated, that other AI disorder's can spark a reading also into the RA Factor. Being's my number was at 15 and the norm was 15-30.....or was it 0-30...O gosh...I've already forgotten something else. I'm terrible, I tell ya.  This memory thing drives me nuts...I've listened to some of Dr. Barkley's YouTube Speeches on ADHD (if you google Dr. Barkley and ADHD it, you will find him...) He speaks about the Patient only retaining bits and pieces of the info they hear or read, but when they go to speak it out...we don't know how to communicate it because it's all jumbled up and we only have "part" of the information needed to communicate it. My husband, I'm sure get's frustrated when I'm trying to tell him something...lol. (I say lol, but it's really frustrating!) anyway...sorry for the vent on the ADD...it's just part of my life, that I struggle with along w/all this other.


----------



## minli (Aug 2, 2011)

Typically a normal result is 0-14. The closer the results are to 100, if not over, is a strong indication of RA.

Lots of people who do not have RA at all test high enough to suspect they have it, others who definitely have it test like they don't. Ah the wonderful world of AI

My Rhuemy takes xrays of my hands/feet/hips/back (my problem areas) every 4-6 months to monitor the joint damage since the RA factor and SED rate are meaningless with the other AI running around.

As far as the memory thing goes, I would look into fibro a bit more. One of the main complaints, besides the pain, are horrible memory issues.

Just keep breathing, it will all get better, or at least that's what I tell myself


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Kaykay said:


> I'm sorry, Octavia...I didn't see this post from you. I check my e-mail and the boards from my phone...so I must have just been in a hurry...sorry bout that.
> 
> I agree that ADD and Hypo have similiar symptoms. But I do recall having in-attentive and comprehension issues when I was a child, in school. It's always a possibility that, as a child you can have thyroid disorder's too (from what i've read)...good question!
> 
> ...


I did not see any Ferritin either on the labs you posted.

Here is more than you want to know about Ferritin (protein that stores your iron.)

Ferritin (should be 50 to 100; the closer to 100,the better) 
http://www.thewayup.com/newsletters/081504.htm


----------



## Kaykay (Nov 24, 2012)

Thank u, Andros. You still "Rock!" ;-)

Thank u, Minli for clarifying the RA Factor to me. 
I'm glad u have a Dr. That keeps a check on it for you and ur staying "in the know."
I'm sure that's a big relief.

I had went to one group of Rhumy's...and after I mentioned what I needed checked out for, the Receptionist was all good, but when I mentioned possibly getting checked out for Fibro, she stated that the group of Dr.'s had all come together on a decision NOT to diagnose/treat Fibro.  so...I didn't bother making an appt. there.

Thanks again.  I hear my oven timer going off for the Cornbread Muffins. 
I gotta run....but I'll be back after dinner and bathing the little ones.

Have a great evening...and thanks to everyone for ur generous and uplifting support (that u offer to everyone, not just me.)


----------



## minli (Aug 2, 2011)

no problem, been dealing with RA since I was 9. Have had a lot of practice 

I'm glad you decided to skip that group of Rheumy's, Fibro is very real and very sucky, any specialist who chooses not to treat it doesn't deserve the wonderful people it affects.


----------



## Kaykay (Nov 24, 2012)

Minli, wow! 9 yrs old? I'm sorry u had to experience it at such a young age. 
You def have the experience and knowledge under ur belt. I think u are doing a great thing by sharing ur experiences and knowledge of RA.

I need to high five u on ur reply to the group of Physicians not acknowledging Fibro. My guess would be....all the paperwork associated with Fibro, as well as the comorbities that go along with it. I'm unsure if Insurance Companies don't have something to do with it. 
I worked for an Insurance Company recently...and have ran across some of the little areas that affect the practice, beings they hold a Contract with any certain Health Insurance Companies.


----------



## minli (Aug 2, 2011)

I see it as I am blessed, I have a cousin who is three years younger than me who has spent the majority of his life in a wheelchair because of the RA. He's had 11 joint replacement surgeries. I've only had my knees and wrists worked on. It is what it is.

We're waiting until my thyroid is removed and things settle before formally diagnosing, but it is highly suspected I have fibro. Been through all the other tests and since the latest theory is that fibro is auto-immune, and they seem to like me, it makes sense. Hard to tell with the RA and thyroid mucking things up, and honestly I don't even care, I just want it to stop


----------



## kdaniels123 (Nov 13, 2012)

Hi,

Up to 40% of those with RA test negative for RA Factor. What is the range for your RA test? It certainly would explain the joint pain & fatigue. If it is positive you need to get and Ana blood test to narrow down which autoimmune it is.


----------



## Kaykay (Nov 24, 2012)

Minli, you have been thru so much, and yet, you seem to be a very strong individual. I look up to u and applaud the strength you have shown, despite it all. Do you have a date for surgery yet? *Big Hugs to you!*


----------



## Kaykay (Nov 24, 2012)

kdaniels123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Up to 40% of those with RA test negative for RA Factor. What is the range for your RA test? It certainly would explain the joint pain & fatigue. If it is positive you need to get and Ana blood test to narrow down which autoimmune it is.


Hello kdaniels,

That's almost half the individuals. Wow. 

The results for mine were:

RA Factor: 15

Lab's Normal Range: 0-30

I don't know if numbness and tingling goes along with symptoms, but it's driving me crazy....and mainly my left hand/fingers.

I had more lab work this past Monday...but haven't heard anything yet on the bloodwork.... It did include another RA Factor tho.


----------



## Kaykay (Nov 24, 2012)

Oh and KD....on the last part u mentioned...I was just thinking, "
O, Dear God...please let them find out soon, what's going on. so we can 
start a treatment and feel half way normal again. Lol.


----------



## Kaykay (Nov 24, 2012)

So, the Dr.'s Office called me and said all the lab work came back normal (I don't have a copy yet) except for Vitamin D, which is borderline. They told me to take supplements.
In addition, to make an appt to see the Dr for the possibility of Fibromyalgia and/or Chronic Fatigue Syndrome. So I have an appt for early this coming week.


----------

